# kde-base/kig Update Probleme

## Gladdle

Hallo Leute, ich versuche obriges Packet Upzudaten. Ich bekomme nur diesen Fehler:

http://phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/acer-aspire-9920g/kig-build.log

Ausgabe von emerge --search boost: 

```
*  dev-libs/boost

      Latest version available: 1.49.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.49.0-r1

      Size of files: 47,363 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.boost.org/

      Description:   Boost Libraries for C++

      License:       Boost-1.0
```

Wie bekomme ich das Problem gelöst?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ 96%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/kigpart.dir/scripting/python_scripter.o
> 
> ...

 

Hm, normal sollte sich kig-4.9.0 mit boost-1.49.0-r1 problemlos bauen lassen (hier tut es das auf amd64)

python-updater und revdep-rebuild hast du sauber durch?

Interessant wäre auch noch was für eine boost Version gesetzt ist - siehe eselect boost list

PS: Bei solchen Fehlern ist es idR auch hilfreich (wie im build.log empfohlen) die emerge --info mit bereitzustellen :)

----------

## franzf

Interessant wäre ein

```
pkg-config --libs python-2.7
```

----------

## Gladdle

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> python-updater und revdep-rebuild hast du sauber durch?

 

Jupp, Problemlos, habe Python 2.7 und 3.2 Probiert (zuerst eselect python und dann python-update), dasselbe Ergebniss.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Interessant wäre auch noch was für eine boost Version gesetzt ist - siehe eselect boost list

 

```
eselect boost list

Available boost versions:

  [1]   boost-1.49/default *
```

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> PS: Bei solchen Fehlern ist es idR auch hilfreich (wie im build.log empfohlen) die emerge --info mit bereitzustellen 

 

Siehe meine Signatur  :Wink: 

http://phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/acer-aspire-9920g/emerge--info.txt

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Interessant wäre ein
> 
> ```
> pkg-config --libs python-2.7
> ```
> ...

 

```
# pkg-config --libs python-2.7

-lpython2.7  

# pkg-config --libs python-3.2

-lpython3.2
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   PS: Bei solchen Fehlern ist es idR auch hilfreich (wie im build.log empfohlen) die emerge --info mit bereitzustellen  
> 
> Siehe meine Signatur 
> 
> http://phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/acer-aspire-9920g/emerge--info.txt 

  Es ist meist keine gute Idee solche Infos in der Signatur bereitzustellen, da sie i.d.R. nie aktuell sind. 

```
Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 Jun 2011 15:30:01 +0000
```

 Passt doch wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich, oder?  :Wink: 

Poste am besten wie in der portage Message angegeben die aktuelle 

```
* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-base/kig-4.9.0'
```

----------

## Gladdle

Ich werde nachher die Datei Updaten. In der zwischenzeit hier der Output:

```
Portage 2.1.11.10 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.1-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.1-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7700_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 Aug 2012 16:30:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.8 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo sunrise games zugaina harsesiServer

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --quiet-build=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de jp us"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/games /var/lib/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 64bit 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns alsa amd64 apache2 apm arj arts atmo audiofile authfile automount avi berkdb big-tables bitmap-fonts branding bzip bzip2 bzlib canna cdda cddb cdio cdr cgi cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt css cxx dba dbus dedicated device-mapper dga dirac divx4linux dri dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi editor encode examples exif fat ffmpeg flac flash fluidsynth fontconfig fortran fpx freewnn ftp gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gs gth gtk hddtemp httpd iconv icq id3tag imap imlib immqt-bc ipv6 ipw4965 jabber java javascript jfs jingle joystick jpeg jpeg* jpeg2k kate kde kdehiddenvisibility lame lash lcms ldap lesstif libass libgt++ libnotify libv4l2 libwww lirc logitech-mouse mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod mime ming mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses networkmanager nls nocd nptl nsplugin nspluginwrapper ntfs nvidia oav odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oscar pam pam-mysql pcmcia pcre pdf php png pnp posix pppd pulseaudio pvr python qt qt3support qt4 qtcdr quicktime raw readline real* rss samba sasl scanner schroedinger screen sdl seamonkey secure-delete semantic-desktop server session sharedmem skins slang sndfile snmp sockets sound speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl stream svg syslog systray tcpd theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype twolame type1 udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcd* vcdinfo vcdx vhosts videos visualization vorbis wavpack wifi wireshark wlan wmf wxwindows x x264 x509 xcomposite xfce xfs xhtml xinerama xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl xv xvid yahoo zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de jp us" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd enterprise java mobility php profiler websvccommon" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa v4l v4l2 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## franzf

Gibt denn

```
pkg-config --libs python
```

sowas wie

```
-lpython2.7 optimized
```

aus?

Denn irgendwie muss sich da das "optimized" einschleichen, und FindBoostPython.cmake macht nichts anderes als eine Latte von python-Namen in "pkg-config --libs" zu werfen (indirekt über FindPkgConfig.cmake).

Außerdem dürfte es gar nicht mit scripting bauen, denn FindBoostPython.cmake testetauf libs, die gar nicht in Gentoo installieren, und es wird seitens Gentoo auch nichts gepatcht:

```
set(PYTHON_LIBS "boost_python-gcc-mt;boost_python-mt;boost_python-gcc-mt-1_33;boost_python-gcc-mt-1_33_1;boost_python;boost_python-gcc-mt-1_32;boost_python")
```

aber Gentoo installiert nur versionierte boost_python-libs:

/usr/lib64/boost-1_49/libboost_python-2.7.so -> ../libboost_python-2.7-1_49.so

usw.

Ich bin mir mittlerweile zu 99,9% sicher, dass hier wieder der Klassiker "ich installier das mal selber ohne portage" vorliegt.

Schau mal nach /usr/local/lib64/pkgconfig, ob da ominöse python[2.7].pc rumliegen, ebenso ob da irgend was von boost rumliegt. Wenn nicht hast du hier vllt. sogar nach /usr (statt nach /usr/local) installiert :/ Da wird Aufräumen schwer...

Schau dir auch mal in /usr/lib64/pkgconfig die ganzen python*.pc an, ob du da was Verdächtiges findest.

----------

